
San Diego Hacker News Meetup 58 Tomorrow (1/30) - th
http://anyvite.com/pznmqqaufc
======
pseudometa
Having been to many of these, they are enjoyable and cover an incredibly wide
gamut of topics. It is great to see the invite upvoted.

------
api
I'd like to see one of these in Orange County. Who organizes them? I'd come to
this one if I had time for the drive.

Maybe HN should have regular meetups in every city?

~~~
Multiplayer
Definitely in Orange County. I can host in Laguna Beach. :)

~~~
api
What should I create? Meetup is workable but kind of annoying IMHO.

~~~
yousifa
+1 for OC meetup :)

~~~
api
Working on it.

~~~
api
Up:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/ochackernews](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/ochackernews)

------
warbee
Would anyone in San Diego be interested in getting together for coffee or
lunch during the day?

~~~
travis_in_sd
Sure, I'd much prefer 1-1 sessions rather than a group meetup. Don't get me
wrong -- the meetups are great, and it's fun to meet new people. But you don't
get to dig into much of anything.

I'm in SD (live in PtLoma, work downtown) and am down for a cup of coffee or
lunch. Can do during the week if it's close to downtown, otherwise I'm sure we
can figure something out. Email is in my profile.

------
josephjrobison
Any Austinites out there? Looks like there haven't been any recent ones in
ATX.

------
NoGoZone
Look out for fake hotspots and things of that nature 'hackers'.

Such a ripe group...

